# My last wedding cake made



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

6 ties wedding cake = Fondant,pulled sugar roses, gumpaste flowers

Red velvet on 3 of the tiers & chocolate cake with a chocolate truffle & raspberry filling on the other 3 tiers .


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a beautiful cake. I hope you don't mind me asking, but what did you charge per slice for that?


----------



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, I don't mind at all you asking.and if you need help with anything else just let me know I would be happy to help you along .

The cost of the cake was $3,000.00 but the thing was this could feed a little over 400 and the very last tier was a foam cake the customer wanted a lot of cake left over for the staff & for guest to take home .

The wedding party was only 150 . So you can look at it two ways 3,000.00 into 400 would be 7.50 per person or 3,000.00 into the 150 would be 20.00 per person


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## ashleyg (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful cake!


----------



## pastryev (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the nice feed back as I open up my new shop in about a mth or so I will post more things.

Dominique are you the one makings the drawings in the famous caricatures if so that is really good you should take that and apply it to Pastillage.


----------



## balpreet singh (Jul 9, 2011)

how much for this kind of cake.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

very nice clean work!

7.50 pp. I need to open a place down there. LOL


----------

